# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ëndrra dhe Jeta

## dibrani2006

:sarkastik:  Enderra dhe jeta(dy jetra apo nje)shpesh her kjo gje me ben te mendoj se a thua vall ne te njejten kohe ne jetojme dy jetra? njeren e perjetojme te zgjuar,dhe kurse tjetren ne gjum(enderra) me gjith emocionet sikur te ishim te zgjuar njeriu ne gjume vdes,por edhe zgjuar vdes.
Ka shume gjera qe lidhen mes njera tjetres por une asnje fakt nuk besoj se eshte  nje jete e vetme qe jetojme per moment? a thua vall religjonet kane dashur ta pershkruajn jeta pas vdekjes (enderren).



çfare mendoni ju?


-Filozofi-
_______

----------


## imprint

dibrano kete e ke shkruajtur ne forme pyetje por me duket se eshte ideja jote dhe me duket si nje ide ose teori e mire. shpesh here kete mendoj dhe une vec nuk di si ta vertetoj tani per tani.

----------


## dibrani2006

*Ënderra dhe jeta.*

*Me te njejten enderr gjithmone z'gjohemi' te improvizuar,

vrapojme me shpejtesi neper lendina, pyje,liqene, alpe dhe neper brigje nga larte-

duke bertitur jam i vdekur.

Me nje dhimbje pikellimi neper pyje, ne nje lum te mbushur me gjak' te zgjuar dhe te-

te improvizuar, duke vrapuar perseri dhe duke ndjekur shigjeten te frenuar mes jetes-

dhe endrres i mbeshtjellur ne zemer' duke bertitur jam i vdekur me dhimbje.

Perseri te zgjuar dhe te improvizuar akoma dhe akoma i t'meruar te zbulohesh-

qe je akoma  gjalle_(ne jete).

*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Enderra esht deshira jone- kishte then njeni !?
e deshira jone esht enderra jone..
e jeta esht ajo, qe na mori kur ishim spermatozoid....  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gimi3

*" Kur te zgjohemi ne mengjes i kemi dy mundesi : 
1. te kthehemi prap ne shtrat edhe te enderrojme. 
2. t'i jetesojme endrrat ( ambiciet tona ) ne jeten reale. * 

Meditimi rreth kesaj bote te ndihmon ta kuptosh boten tjeter.  :buzeqeshje:  

Komplimente per temen.

----------


## dibrani2006

*Ëndrra dh Jeta*


_Zgjohem ne nje erresire duke qene ne jete,  por ne te vertet jam ne enderr!....prane nje lumi te vdekur i turbulluar me uji te kalter.....

Nis vazhdoj rrugen duke vrapuar.....gjindem ne nje pyell me peme te djegura dhe te thate,  i ashtu quajtur  "Pyelli i Ëndrrave" ndalem dhe pushoj prane nje drruri te vjeter pes  mije vjeçar.

Ne te ishte nje porte,  e shikoj porten!...  kur pa pritur  hapet porta dhe hy! (e shkruar)"Porta ime"... ne a't moment gjindem ne nje urre  mes dy alpeve qe me ndanin mes endrres dhe jetes,   por ne te vertet isha akoma ne enderr.

_

----------


## dibrani2006

_Ëndrra dhe Jeta


Te tronditur nga jeta sikur te ishte nje enderr,  por ne fakt jam ne enderr.......

shikoj dielli qe po me afrohet,  por ne te vertet ishte bebza ime e syrit !....

Ne ate çast shikoja henen qe po me afrohet! por ishin qerpiket qe po shkelqenin ne jeten e endrres sime.

Vazhdoja te jetoja brenda endrres,  duke lundruar neper oqean' por ne fakt ishin dy pika loti,  ne ato momente hapa syte......mendoja qe jam ne jete,  por ne te vertet isha ne  enderr._

----------


## trysil

A jemi të sigurt se Jeta nuk është Ëndërr?
A jemi të sigurt se Ëndrra nuk është jetë?
A jemi të sigurt se në këtë qytet nuk kemi qenë edhe njëherë tjetër? Ta zëmë 150 vjet më parë...

Aq shumë flasim për Edenin...
A kemi qenë ndonjëherë në Eden?
A kemi sjellë ndonjë fragment Edeni, në Tokën tonë?

O Zot, ne njerëzit, Thërmiat e imëta të kozmosit, aq pak dijmë!
Aq pak...

----------


## Perfume

*



			
				O Zot, ne njerëzit, Thërmiat e imëta të kozmosit, aq pak dijmë!
Aq pak...
			
		

*


atehere e ke me mire ta ulesh prapanicen e te mesosh, se sa te rish kot

----------


## xfiles

Endrra eshte porta drejt boteve te tjera paralele qe ne si qenie multidimensionale i perjetojme ne te njejten kohe.
Eshte pak a shume si multi-threading ne kompjuter. Ka vetem nje processor, ka vetem nje memorie, por ka shume programe ne ekzekutim ne te njejten kohe. Ne nje moment te caktuar shikohet vetem nje pjese e memories dhe ekzekutohet nje prej shume programeve. Kur kalohet tek tjetri ne pak milisekonda ekzekutohet programi tjeter sikur te ishte i vetmi.

Analogjia eshte mese e vlefshme dhe per ne. Esenca jone jeton qindra mijra(ne mos nje pafundesi) "programe"(ne rrjedhen e kohes) sejcila prej tyre me nje "memorie"(hapesire) qe nuk ngaterrohet me te tjerat. 

E kam perjetuar njehere nje si tip iluminimi ku kuptova kete fakt te thjeshte.
(Na falni per krahasimin me multi-threading, te pakten informaticienet kane per ta kuptuar  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## trysil

> atehere e ke me mire ta ulesh prapanicen e te mesosh, se sa te rish kot


Z. Perfume, tungjatjeta!
Faleminderit për këshillen

Unë për vete *di një gjë, që s di asgjë*, ndonëse karriken gjithnjë e mbaj të nxehtë. Për ty nuk e di si e ke hallin me këtë çshtje...

----------


## sulioti

> Endrra eshte porta drejt boteve te tjera paralele qe ne si qenie multidimensionale i perjetojme ne te njejten kohe.
> Eshte pak a shume si multi-threading ne kompjuter. Ka vetem nje processor, ka vetem nje memorie, por ka shume programe ne ekzekutim ne te njejten kohe. Ne nje moment te caktuar shikohet vetem nje pjese e memories dhe ekzekutohet nje prej shume programeve. Kur kalohet tek tjetri ne pak milisekonda ekzekutohet programi tjeter sikur te ishte i vetmi.
> 
> Analogjia eshte mese e vlefshme dhe per ne. Esenca jone jeton qindra mijra(ne mos nje pafundesi) "programe"(ne rrjedhen e kohes) sejcila prej tyre me nje "memorie"(hapesire) qe nuk ngaterrohet me te tjerat. 
> 
> E kam perjetuar njehere nje si tip iluminimi ku kuptova kete fakt te thjeshte.
> (Na falni per krahasimin me multi-threading, te pakten informaticienet kane per ta kuptuar )


Shume e vertet.respekt

----------


## Perfume

> Z. Perfume, tungjatjeta!
> Faleminderit për këshillen
> 
> Unë për vete *di një gjë, që s di asgjë*, ndonëse karriken gjithnjë e mbaj të nxehtë. Për ty nuk e di si e ke hallin me këtë çshtje...


Po ta dije Sokrati se sa njeri e perdor kete shprehje, per ta arsyetuar veten, do ngrihej nga varri dhe do bente vetevrasje...e ti ndonjehere leviz nga karrika,  ec se edhe prapanica do ajrosje...

----------


## trysil

> Po ta dije Sokrati se sa njeri e perdor kete shprehje, per ta arsyetuar veten, do ngrihej nga varri dhe do bente vetevrasje...e ti ndonjehere leviz nga karrika,  ec se edhe prapanica do ajrosje...


Vëllaçko tungjatjeta!

E keqja e madhe është se tani më nuk na mjaftojnë dijet e Sokratit gjenial. Po flas gjithnjë në shumës...
Sigurisht edhe Sokratit nuk i kanë mjaftuar.

Miliona pyetje kanë mbetur pa përgjigje.
Kur njeriu të arrijë tu përgjigjet, që unë me arësye dyshoj, atëher zot do të jetë njeriu. As pyetjet as përgjigjet tona nuk shkojnë më larg se Toka.
Të tjerat që mundohen të shohin më larg në pafundësi kohe e hapësire më shumë janë hamendje.

Jam i lumtur që të kam habitur, kur e kam cituar Sokratin. Habia është shenja e parë filozofike.

***
Sa mirë, ani se lumi nuk ekziston, ai mund ta dijë se derdhet në det...
Po ne vëllaçka ku tretemi matanë, në cilin Det? 
Ai, Lumi pra, nuk ekziston dhe e di rrugën, ne ekzistojmë dhe nuk e dimë.

----------


## Perfume

> Vëllaçko tungjatjeta!
> 
> E keqja e madhe është se tani më nuk na mjaftojnë dijet e Sokratit gjenial. Po flas gjithnjë në shumës...
> Sigurisht edhe Sokratit nuk i kanë mjaftuar.
> 
> Miliona pyetje kanë mbetur pa përgjigje.
> Kur njeriu të arrijë tu përgjigjet, që unë me arësye dyshoj, atëher zot do të jetë njeriu. As pyetjet as përgjigjet tona nuk shkojnë më larg se Toka.
> Të tjerat që mundohen të shohin më larg në pafundësi kohe e hapësire më shumë janë hamendje.
> 
> ...



Fillimisht, une nuk shpreha ndonje habi kur ti e citove Sokratin, se nuk eshte ndonje gje e re kjo qe ke thane ti...une vetem ta perkujtova thenien e tij  :perqeshje: 
E sa per lumin, futu pak ke filozofia e Heraklitit dhe do e kuptosh se per cfare krahasohet lumi me kohe...pergjigjjen me te thelle do e jap ne temen tjeter ( pasi tjeter ta argumentojne se pse nuk egziston koha) se ketu nuk me takon.

Lumi egziston, sikur qe egzistojme edhe ne ( disa edhe jashte kohes) , edhe e dime mire qe e ekzgistojme, e perderisa arrijme ne kete vetedijesim, qe ne egzistojme edhe rrugen e dime, qak edhe e dime se ku do perfundojme, por mjafton ta vesh trurin ne perdorim dhe do e gjesh se ku do perfundosh ne fund. 

To be continued....se po me pret kafja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## trysil

> Fillimisht, une nuk shpreha ndonje habi kur ti e citove Sokratin, se nuk eshte ndonje gje e re kjo qe ke thane ti...une vetem ta perkujtova thenien e tij 
> E sa per lumin, futu pak ke filozofia e Heraklitit dhe do e kuptosh se per cfare krahasohet lumi me kohe...pergjigjjen me te thelle do e jap ne temen tjeter ( pasi tjeter ta argumentojne se pse nuk egziston koha) se ketu nuk me takon.
> 
> Lumi egziston, sikur qe egzistojme edhe ne ( disa edhe jashte kohes) , edhe e dime mire qe e ekzgistojme, e perderisa arrijme ne kete vetedijesim, qe ne egzistojme edhe rrugen e dime, qak edhe e dime se ku do perfundojme, por mjafton ta vesh trurin ne perdorim dhe do e gjesh se ku do perfundosh ne fund. 
> 
> To be continued....se po me pret kafja


Të faleminderit për kontributin
Njeriu gjatë gjithë jetës mëson. Kujtoj se mësova edhe nga ti diçka.
Sinqerisht, unë e di se ç' ndodh me qenien time fizike, por jo me atë pjesën që sështë qenie fizike...
Deri tashi kemi shumë hamendsime. Edhe unë do të kem thënë diç me hamendje.

----------


## broken_smile

nganjehere i perjetoj kaq thellesisht endrrat sa me duket se jane me reale se realja...dhe cuditem me veten si mund te ndodhe kjo gje...prandaj ashtu sikurse jeta, edhe endrra eshte nje mister qe duhet jetuar e jo nje problem per t'u zgjidhur...

dikush shkruante: endrrat jane jete pa memorje...

----------


## EuroStar1

Njerzit jetojne njekohesisht dy jete, ate reale dhe ate qe enderrojne. 

Por jo endrrat ne krevat duke flejtur gjume.

Endrrat ne gjume nuk jane asnjehere te njejta. Ata ne 99% te rasteve ndikohen nga aktiviteti kur jemi zgjuar, ne raste te tjera ndikohen nga deshirat apo frikat qe kemi per punen, femijet, veten etj. Shume nga keto endrra ndikohen dhe nga emisjonet televizive qe shohim sic jane filmat apo dokumentaret. 

Sa me shume ti kushtosh vemendje nje dickaje , aq me shume rritet probaliteti qe ti ta shohesh ne enderr

----------


## mia@

Qe thoni ju pashe nje enderr te tmerrshme ne mengjes heret. Sikur na kishin sulmuar arabet.(Kjo ngaqe burri me tregoi qe Irani do i shpalli lufte Israelit. :ngerdheshje: ) Nejse, mundohesha te fshihesha, kur me zbuloi njeri nga keta arabet. Zot, me tmerroi pamja e tij. Lajmeroi shoket dhe mu sulen. Ne ate moment po i thosha vetes zgjohu! zgjohu! Nuk ja vlen ta vazhdosh enderren! Zgjohu dhe do shpetosh! U zgjova, shpetova. Ufff! E kam kete te mire. Kur s'me pelqen endrra behem  e vetdijshme qe jam ne enderr dhe e zgjoj veten.  :buzeqeshje:  Dola gje nga tema? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Qe thoni ju pashe nje enderr te tmerrshme ne mengjes heret. Sikur na kishin sulmuar arabet.(Kjo ngaqe burri me tregoi qe Irani do i shpalli lufte Israelit.) Nejse, mundohesha te fshihesha, kur me zbuloi njeri nga keta arabet. Zot, me tmerroi pamja e tij. Lajmeroi shoket dhe mu sulen. Ne ate moment po i thosha vetes zgjohu! zgjohu! Nuk ja vlen ta vazhdosh enderren! Zgjohu dhe do shpetosh! U zgjova, shpetova. Ufff! E kam kete te mire. Kur s'me pelqen endrra behem  e vetdijshme qe jam ne enderr dhe e zgjoj veten.  Dola gje nga tema?


kjo me ndodh edhe mua, te jem e vetedijshme qe po enderroj...tani dua te mesoj mire si ta drejtoj veten time ne enderr, dmth te bej ne enderr ate qe deshiroj me vetedije jashte saj. me pak fjale te bashkoj endrren me realen, por nuk dua qe keshtu endrra te humbase ate natyrshmerine e rrjedhes se saj...: )

jo endrra, po filma fare me duket sikur shoh nganjehere : D kaq per endrrat se sy mbyllur, se ato me sy hapur jane histori tjeter akoma : )

----------

